# Bobcat on the trailcam



## Kyle_Lauchie (Apr 13, 2012)

Its been slow at the trailcam the last week, but i was pleasantly surprised by this nice cat.

[youtube:1kjo1cre]http://www.youtube.com/v/jFfZlT99meM?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:1kjo1cre]

Wish the tags hadnt sold out so quick!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Pretty cool. I got one on my camera this year too.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He was sure marking the area good with his whizz. Prolly got a few of em in there...


----------



## Kyle_Lauchie (Apr 13, 2012)

Only problem is all the bobcat tags sold out before i even got a chance. So i have them located but i cant get one.....


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Yep, a tom too as TEX-O-BOB pointed out. A big tom sized head plus spray marking his turf leaves no question in my mind as to it's gender.

Where you at Kyle?? I have tags and if you're not too far let's go run it with the hounds this winter.


----------



## Kyle_Lauchie (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm from down in Orem.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I was out calling coyotes and called a bobcat in. It was October 1st so I got home and bought 3 tags. The video is here on my facebook page. facebook.com/pghunting


----------

